# Bios



## Impr3ssiv3 (Jan 31, 2007)

OK i have been to the ASUS website about this and i ams till stumped


i have been told to use AFUDOS to update my BIOS and AWDFLASH to update it. But in the book it says to use AWDFLASH. now i am confused about which to use so could i get some help


----------



## PC eye (Jan 31, 2007)

It helps to know the model board you are trying to update. The Asus support site may have a Windows tool available for a bios update.


----------



## ghost (Jan 31, 2007)

Latest BIOS for the ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe AM2 nForce 570
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=M2N-SLI Deluxe

BIOS-Utilitie to use for that motherboard - Phoenix Award BIOS flash tool version 1.18 (AWDFLASH118)
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=M2N-SLI Deluxe

Unzip files and put on to floppy, Boot from floppy and run the AWDFLASH.EXE
Then select the new version of BIOS and then follow the onscreen instructions.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3 (Jan 31, 2007)

ok well i just went for it and used AWDFLASH last night and it worked, kinda. I was really trying to update it so i could put my RAM at 5-5-5-12-1T instead of 2T. Also the 0801 i couldnt download for some reason so im on 0702


----------



## Geoff (Jan 31, 2007)

Just wondering, how did you go about using the flash tool?

I tried it but it said it doesnt support Windows XP, so I made a VM of 98 and booted into DOS, and it worked, but it said the BIOS was incompatible (even though its not).


----------



## Impr3ssiv3 (Jan 31, 2007)

well i just formated a floppy and selected to make a boot device out of it. then booted to MS DOS and then ran the program. On the ASUS site it should say what flash program to use if you. i would think you would use AFUDOS or AFLASH


----------



## PC eye (Feb 1, 2007)

Just make sure when using a boot floppy you have a copy of the bios update there and at the root of the hard drive. Some boards make it easier with the EZbios ot insure you see the update go on without problems. For the A8N-SLI model here there's an update tool that runs while Windows is running! The details on this model show that it will run on 2K, XP, Winserver 2003, XP 64bit http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## Geoff (Feb 1, 2007)

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> well i just formated a floppy and selected to make a boot device out of it. then booted to MS DOS and then ran the program. On the ASUS site it should say what flash program to use if you. i would think you would use AFUDOS or AFLASH



I didnt have a problem getting into the AWDFLASH program, but it always said the BIOS wasnt the right one...


----------



## PC eye (Feb 1, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];570278 said:
			
		

> I didnt have a problem getting into the AWDFLASH program, but it always said the BIOS wasnt the right one...


 
 What model board are you running there? I'll look up the options for it.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 1, 2007)

PC eye said:


> What model board are you running there? I'll look up the options for it.



It was the Asus P5ND2-SLI (not Deluxe).  I tried a few BIOS's from both the SLI and SLI Deluxe and it said the same thing.


----------



## PC eye (Feb 1, 2007)

aw foobar! The Asus support site is currently bogged down at the moment. I'll edit a link when I can get back into the download section.

EDIT: There is a Windows tool available for updating the bios seen at the support site. "ASUS Update V7.06.02 Install Program for Windows 2000/XP/2003 & 64bit Windows XP/2003." You will have to go through the selection process to get to the correct download page since a direct link won't work here. http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## Impr3ssiv3 (Feb 2, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];570278 said:
			
		

> I didnt have a problem getting into the AWDFLASH program, but it always said the BIOS wasnt the right one...





when you typed in the bios name did you put "****.bin" or "****"

cuz you need to have the ".bin"


----------



## Geoff (Feb 2, 2007)

I tried both, it just didnt want to work :-/


----------



## Impr3ssiv3 (Feb 2, 2007)

hmmm

what version do you have on there now


----------



## Geoff (Feb 2, 2007)

0502 or something.  It doesnt matter now since im selling it, but it was pretty annoying when I was trying to flash it.


----------



## PC eye (Feb 2, 2007)

Did you try the updater that runs while Windows is running? Asus does have a Windows flash tool there. Another thing that could hamper a dos flash is having the boot sector antivirus tool enabled. That will impede dos tools from working. Antivirus tools do the same there as well at times.


----------

